# Toys! ...What?! I can stop anytime I want!



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Came across a couple deals......one needs a selection of block planes?!.......DONT JUDGE ME!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I am brutaly judgemental. You need to mail me those planes because you don't have enough time to use them all. How's that?:yes:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not judging, but you need an intervention, man! Send all the planes to me  we'll get you through this, cold turkey. 

Nice bunch of planes


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't stop!! I can see a need for everyone of those and you don't want to pass up a deal.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sad day at WWT. Another member falls victim to plane addiction. :thumbsup: Awesome stuff.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a couple like those.....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Unlike everyone else... DON'T send em my way... You couldn't pay me to take em! Nope! Keep em. I'd be furious if you sent em to me. Keep them and be miserable yourself! 

hehehe

~tom


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

It looks to me that a few of thouse arn't quite right. So I think the best thing to do is too imidiatly ship them too me for testing.... Keep in mind that testing can take a while....:yes:


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

*new toys*

a few new "deals" :boat:
a 26" Warrant Superior saw
Sargent #418 fore plane
And a no name thats in pretty rough shape.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice! I think I have that same saw somewhere 

Did'ya get a good deal?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

I have $32 in these


----------



## byrd (Nov 17, 2010)

My name is Byrd and I am a plane addict.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Heck planes aren't a problem, there easy to store. Where the trouble lie is the big stuff, next thing you know your looking around your tiny shop and theres 3 table saws sitting in it. lol..


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

It gets worse!
http://www.stockwellphotos.com/images- AMARC/lg/_V1M0482 copy.jpg


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hammer1 said:


> It gets worse!
> http://www.stockwellphotos.com/images-%20AMARC/lg/_V1M0482%20copy.jpg


:laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

jaxonquad said:


> Came across a couple deals......one needs a selection of block planes?!.......DONT JUDGE ME!


You may have more planes than I. No fair!


----------

